# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Printrbot Forum >  New PrintrBot Simple Announced

## Brian_Krassenstein

Guys, a brand new Printrbot Simple will officially be announced this week at the 3D Print Show in NYC.

http://3dprint.com/986/new-metal-fra...nter-unveiled/

The device is larger and made from an aluminum and steel frame, and will likely cost around $550.

----------


## QuitNoMore

Here is the video of this new printer, taken by someone at the 3D Print Show NYC

----------


## Solidabble

Last I heard, this begins shipping on Aprl 10.  I'm seriously considering getting one.  The price seems ridiculously good!

Specs:
Specs:
Build Volume: 6″ x 6″ x 6″ (150mm x 150mm x 150mm)Print Resolution: 100 MicronsFilament: 1.75 PLAHot End: 1.75 Ubis Hot End with 0.4mm NozzleConstruction: Steel and Aluminum BodyFinish: Powder CoatedPrint Bed: Semi-Auto Leveling via SoftwareBelt: GT2Pulley: AluminumRods: 12mmWeight: 12 lbs

----------

